# Hello Everyone ... :smile2:



## hgcc2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi  


I am a woman in my thirties, joined the forum hoping to get some advice and also hoping to help anyone i can.. thank you


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

hgcc2 said:


> Hi <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>
> 
> 
> I am a woman in my thirties, joined the forum hoping to get some advice and also hoping to help anyone i can.. thank you


Hello and welcome!!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

hgcc2 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am a woman in my thirties, joined the forum hoping to get some advice and also hoping to help anyone i can.. thank you


Helping others is sometimes the best way to help yourself. It allows you to see problems and challenges from different and enlightening perspectives. The moderators of TAM are usually good about allowing that to happen without all the yelling, anger, frustration and defensiveness one gets in trying to discuss in real life. 

Regards, 
Badsanta

PS: I've heard a rumor that TAM moderators are given coupons that get them free tacos for life and car washes. Sometimes all that power gets to them, but they always mean well.


----------

